# Vanilla Ice Cream and Variants



## backyardsmokin (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone in a another thread asked me to post my Vanilla Ice Cream receipe.

I do apologize, I have the Cuisinart Ice Cream Maker, so my recipe is for that.

*Vanilla Ice Cream*

1-1/2 cups whole milk
1-1/8 cups granulated sugar
3 cups heavy cream
1-1/2 tablespoons pure vanilla extract (to taste)

       In a medium mixing bowl, use a hand mixer on low speed to combine the milk and granulated sugar until the sugar is dissolved, about 1 to 2 minutes.
       Stir in the heavy cream and vanilla. Turn the machine on; pour the mixture into freezer bowl, and let mix until thickened, about 25 to 30 minutes. The ice cream will have a soft, creamy texture. If a firmer consistency is desired, transfer the ice cream to an airtight container and place in freezer for about 2 hours. Remove from freezer about 15 minutes before serving.

*Variants*

Mint Ice Cream
 - replace vanilla extract with mint extract

Cookies 'n Cream
 - Add 3/4 cups of your favorite cookie, crushed, during the last 5 minutes of mixing.

My Favorite Variants

- Mint ice cream with crushed Girl Scout Thin Mints
- Vanilla ice cream with crushed Girl Scout Samoas/Carmel Delights


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Cuisinart too.

Don't get it out too often cause I eat the whole bowl in 1 sitting.

Copied your recipe, will give it a try.

Thank-you for sharing!


----------

